# Z77 Motherboards



## Beds (Mar 27, 2012)

Does anyone know when these Z77 boards are going to hit the market.
Are they be able to run the sandy bridge cpus or they are specifically meant for the Ivy bridge cpus.

Any information on price factor / performance?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 27, 2012)

Afaik they are launched in US this month only so I don't think they will be here till May first half.


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 27, 2012)

Official release on April 8. Expect some of them to be here within 15 days. Although same can't be said on Asus motherboards after considering the extended ate in bringing the Z68 motherboards.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 4, 2012)

z77 motherboards are showing in flipkart but only asus
hope asrock,msi and gigabyte also releases


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 5, 2012)

^^ But they havn't mentioned any price.
Z77 : Buy in India @ Flipkart.com


----------



## summers (Apr 11, 2012)

Beds said:


> Does anyone know when these Z77 boards are going to hit the market.
> Are they be able to run the sandy bridge cpus or they are specifically meant for the Ivy bridge cpus.
> 
> Any information on price factor / performance?



Hi Beds..

Z77 boards now released in market by Asus / Gigabyte / Biostar and Asrock.

Asus Z77-V Pro for 16.6K @Flipkart
Asus Z77-V Delux for 21K @ Flipkart
Asus Sabertooth @ Flipkart.
Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 for 9500+vat - Informed by Mediaman Mumbai
Gigabyte Z77M-D3H for 9K @ Hardwire.in

You can go throught the following review :
AnandTech - Intel Z77 Panther Point Chipset and Motherboard Preview ? ASRock, ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI, ECS and Biostar


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 11, 2012)

Beds said:


> Are they be able to run the sandy bridge cpus or they are specifically meant for the Ivy bridge cpus.



Ivy bridge nothing but a die shrink of sandy bridge so it is basically sandy bridge (LGA 1155) .. so any LGA 1155 cpu will run in Z77 mobo and any LGA 1155 mobo ( H67 , Z68 etc) can run Ivy bridge cpu but this mobos (H67, Z68 etc) might need a bios update.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 18, 2012)

ivy clocking cpus i5 3570k and i7 3770k which among these mother boards would  provide 
vfm regarding overclocking  a.z77 gigabyte ud5h  b. z77asus vpro c.asus deluxe z77 d.msi z77 gd65 e. asrock z77 extreme 6  and possible prices of these item
deluxe seems to have most feature but the heat sinks could be a problem with air cooling
costly and 1 usb 3 front panel header ud5h seems to be the hot seller and favorite among
overclockers your views on them and possible prices of these items


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 20, 2012)

reviews the board for overclocking 
4-Way Intel Z77 Motherboard Round-up > Final Thoughts - TechSpot Reviews


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 20, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> ivy clocking cpus i5 3570k and i7 3770k which among these mother boards would  provide
> vfm regarding overclocking  a.z77 gigabyte ud5h  b. z77asus vpro c.asus deluxe z77 d.msi z77 gd65 e. asrock z77 extreme 6  and possible prices of these item
> deluxe seems to have most feature but the heat sinks could be a problem with air cooling
> costly and 1 usb 3 front panel header ud5h seems to be the hot seller and favorite among
> overclockers your views on them and possible prices of these items



What are you trying to say here?
Use proper punctuation please.


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 20, 2012)

saw a few Z77 boards today....decided to go with the Z68 Maximus Gene 4 

I really dont see the point of Z77, too expensive in india..


----------



## summers (Apr 20, 2012)

rajan1311 said:


> saw a few Z77 boards today....decided to go with the Z68 Maximus Gene 4
> 
> I really dont see the point of Z77, too expensive in india..



Though  there are not much differences between Z68 & Z77 mobos, i still think u should go for the latest Z77 mobos. 

N i don't find much differences in prices of both motherboards.


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 20, 2012)

was around 13k in bangalore for some not so great asus boards (no real reviews on them), so i took the maximus for Rs12.6k..


----------



## dexterz (Apr 21, 2012)

^ my friend got quote for asrock z77 extreme4 8850+tax from shop in b'lore sp road. have asked him to wait for ivb launch and then buy it for me from there


----------



## SunE (Apr 21, 2012)

Can you tell me which shop he got quote from? Reason I ask is because I'll be going to Bangalore after 2 weeks so maybe I can get it from there. Also how much is the tax?


----------



## dexterz (Apr 21, 2012)

^5% VAT i think. will ask him the name of the shop and let you know.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 21, 2012)

rajan1311 said:


> was around 13k in bangalore for some not so great asus boards (no real reviews on them), so i took the maximus for Rs12.6k..



Maximus? Which maximus?


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 22, 2012)

some new h 77 and z 77 motherboards in india
MSI H77MA-G43 Intel Motherboard-9,750
MSI Z77A-GD55 Intel Motherboard-11,950
ASUS P8Z77-V PRO Intel Motherboard-16,450
MSI Z77A-GD65 Intel Motherboard-13,450
ASUS Z77 Sabertooth Intel Motherboard-19,750
hardwire.in


----------



## SunE (Apr 23, 2012)

@dexterz Buddy can you please tell me the name and contact info of the shop where your friend purchased the Z77 Extreme 4 from? I will be leaving for B'lore next week and I have to research in my city also before purchasing right? So please reply to me ASAP


----------



## dexterz (Apr 23, 2012)

^ i've asked my friend for it. will get it tonight. u have to pre order it since he has to ship it from his dealer i guess


----------



## SunE (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok. thnx Please do tell me as soon as you get it


----------

